# Bear Legion cam position and timing.



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I honestly cannot remember but you can max out the poundage, make sure that the A-A and brace are in spec. and check the draw weight and actual draw length of the bow. That will tell you when you have the correct starting cam rotation. Just remember that all the measurements are approximate and not etched in stone on any bow. Seems like all that I have seen have been right between your before and after pics.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Also, it doesnt appear that the drawstop is in the correct position in relation to the module. You may want to check that out as well. It looks as if the module is in the 27" spot and the drawstop is set at the 29" position.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

If that is indeed the timing mark then it should indeed line up for best performance. That said not all cams have timing marks, the best way to figure out the best cam timing for that particular bow is to max out the limbs and get the bow making listed peak weight and let off. The draw lengths on those bows runs long so I wouldn't worry to much about meeting that spec. 

Once you get all that squared away you can go ahead and finish up dialing in your idler lean and then use the chrono to find the best cam timing position.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

BigMichael said:


> Greetings from Russia!
> 
> Please look at the picture:
> View attachment 1842008
> ...


That would take a whole bunch of twisting to change the starting position that much.


----------



## BigMichael (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your answers. We will check all the specs again, and I will let you know the result.
If anybody knows exactly about control marks on the Legion's cam, please let us know. Is it a control hole or not?


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

send a e.mail to customer service


----------



## BigMichael (Dec 23, 2009)

As I wrote earlier, I haven't answers nor from Bear and official dealer in Russia. They are don't care.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

BigMichael said:


> As I wrote earlier, I haven't answers nor from Bear and official dealer in Russia. They are don't care.


i have no bear dealer ehre in Brasil but the customer service always solved my problems

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## BigMichael (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I wrote the email to this address, and still waiting for answer. If and when I will receive the answer, I will let you know.


----------



## BigMichael (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, we have an answer from Bear support:



> It is not a timing mark, it is a machining hole. You can time in a one cam bow by anything other than making sure that ATA and brace height are to spec. Where are they set at now? Let me know. How many twists did you put into the string? Thanks.
> 
> Andy


So, we should tune the Legion with "anythig other" method :wink: if only ATA and BH comes in specs.
The current settings are:
ATA = 30.43" (30.5" in spec).
BH = 6.91" (7" in spec).

And now the most interesting thing. The poundage is only 51 lbs :secret:
Please look at the picture:
View attachment 1845067

The limb bolts are tightened to max, and you see the poundage on the digital scale. What's that? Could anybody comment this, please?



NMP said:


> Also, it doesnt appear that the drawstop is in the correct position in relation to the module. You may want to check that out as well. It looks as if the module is in the 27" spot and the drawstop is set at the 29" position.


Larry, the module and the stop set is the same position, 8.



Tony219er said:


> That would take a whole bunch of twisting to change the starting position that much.


There were 20 twists added to the string to achieve current cam position. And 10 twists to the Yoke.

Than, as soon as the bow is not in specs exactly (too low poundage), we untwisted the string back (20 turns). The specs are: ATA=30.7" (30.5" in specs), BH=7" (in specs), the poubdage is 57 lbs (still too low). Could anybody comment this, please?


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

BigMichael said:


> Well, we have an answer from Bear support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add some twists in cable and untwist the string


----------



## BigMichael (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, it was done. But it wasn't necessary to untwist the string. We only added some twists to the Yoke, and we get in specs exactly.
So, factory settings ("from the box") was almost correct. It only was necessary to add about 14 twists (from the factory position) to the Yoke.

Thanks you all for the help.


----------



## Dimitri36 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanx for your respond guys!
Strange why this topic has no posts - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2152451&p=1069106268#post1069106268


----------

